# Old Lens Error 1 on 50D plz help!!



## Machupicchu (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, i'm having a problem with some old lenses i found out of my parents film eos rebel kit. They are both made for the film rebel i found them with but do have autofocus and connections that match up with my 50D. One is a canon 50mm 1.8 II, and the other is a sigma 28-80mm aspherical macro. Both will connect and communicate for one or two shots but then error 1(connection between camera and lens is faulty, clean connections) pops up and i need to turn the camera on and off to use it. I would love to use both of these lenses but i keep running into the same problem over and over. i have cleaned both lenses but the problem persists. Maybe even something in the setting needs to be changed?


If i cant figure it out i think i will tape a thin layer of electrical tape over the lens connection. In this case however, would i be able to change f-stops?

Thanks for any help, i really want to use the macro! : (


----------



## Overread (Mar 17, 2010)

I know that for teleconverters there are certain pins/contacts that you tape over so that the aperture controls remain, but the reporting to the camera is lost. However for lenses I am not sure if that is totally possible. 

I suspect that its a case that - esp for the sigma lens - that changes in the way the lens and camera talk to each other is resulting in the older lenses not communicating in the correct manner with the new camera body. Canon own brand products are normally not that badly effected by this (since canon have full control over the software) whilst sigma have to back engineer their codings and so are not as prepared for minor changes. That said some sigma lense can be rechipped with modern chips to allow full functionality.


----------



## icassell (Mar 17, 2010)

Your Canon 50mm f/1.8 II should work fine with your rebel.  If it doesn't, there is something wrong -- possibly dirty connections?  I use my 50mm/f 1.8 Mark I with both my 30D and my 7D with no problems whatsoever.  Since you are having problems with more than one lens and that Canon lens is one of them, I would guess that the problem is on the camera side of the lens-mount, not on the lens side.   Have you cleaned the camera side?


----------



## Overread (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah good point - cleaning the contacts in the camera body (those little copper coloured points just inside the lens mount on the camera). Apparnetly a pencil eraser end is good for this


----------



## Machupicchu (Mar 17, 2010)

ya iv cleaned both, not with an eraser yet though. my new 28-135 IS works fine and has never had any of these problems. just on the old ones. which makes me think its either still dirty or a firmware problem. however they both work perfectly for one or two shots before the error which really confuses me. 

Do you know of anywhere i could maybe find out which connections to cover?


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 17, 2010)

I know that with nikon there is a switch on the lens that needs to be locked at the smallest f#. It is f22 on my 50mm. If its not I get an error. Not really sure if canon has this switch or not. Are you changing any of the settings after your two shots?


----------



## Overread (Mar 17, 2010)

Canon don't have that switch nor setup so its not the problem here. 
I have no idea what contacts you would have to tape over


----------



## matfoster (Mar 17, 2010)

Machupicchu, i've had this error. which mode is your camera set to? Av or M?


----------



## matfoster (Mar 17, 2010)

Machupicchu said:


> Do you know of anywhere i could maybe find out which connections to cover?


 
i've never researched individual pins before. 
some info, off the web..possibly applicable..(but right-to-left, i think, holding the lens in front of you.)...


the Canon EOS EF mount pin readout at the camera body is:
(Left to right, looking at the front of the body)

1. VBAT
2. P-GND 3. P-GND (pins 2 & 3 are common on the lens)
4. VDD
5. DCL
6. DLC
7. LCLK
8. D_GND

Pin Functions explained:

VBAT - Motor power
P_GND - Motor power ground
VDD - Logic circuitry power
D_GND - Logic circuitry ground
DCL - Data from body to lens
DLC - Data from lens to body
LCLK - Clock

THREAD/REPLIES (including comment about *lost tape inside camera* ;-)
Canon EOS EF mount pin readout! at DVinfo.net


----------



## Machupicchu (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, iv just been shooting in M, havent yet tried switching the modes but i will try. I wonder how i could go about process of elimination to find which pin, or more likely which combination of pins(cringe) controls aperture. I dont mind doing everything manual so the only thing i would really need is aperture. Iv been doing some snooping around and learned that i can connect the lens, set the aperture, hit the DOF preview button, and then just barely remove the lens, enough to lose connection. Apparently the lens will stay at set aperture. All this said it would be easier if they would work fully or at-least maybe tape everything but aperture.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 17, 2010)

Error code Countermeasures 
Err 01 Clean the lens contacts.

error codes - Photo.net Canon EOS Forum


----------



## icassell (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's the taping info for a TC -- but I still think that cleaning is the answer. There is no firmware issue that should keep that 50mm from working.

Which Canon 2X Extender II Contacts to Tape Over to Retain AF at f8? - Photo.net Canon EOS Forum

Use a clean dry rubber pencil eraser and be sure to keep the particles from falling onto your sensor.


----------



## Machupicchu (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks for all the help, but i think iv figured out that the aperture is stuck on the sigma. when i hit the DOF preview button the live view shows no difference and the lens makes no noise as if changing aperture size. also when i set the camera to say f/22 the picture still comes out with a very shallow DOF. i think this might be the problem. any thoughts?


----------



## matfoster (Mar 18, 2010)

try Ian's cleaning technique and see if the relevant connections come back to life.


----------



## Fusion (Mar 23, 2010)

If the lenses have been sitting a while the connectors are your problem, clean them properly or get them cleaned professionally, your 50mm f1.8 should work perfectly with this camera, Sigmas sometimes have some problems. :lmao:


----------

